# Review on 2013 Holden Cruze SRI



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

2013 Holden Cruze SRi Review | CarAdvice


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

1.6 turbo charged and you guys get a hatch model cool !


----------

